# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  सबके सुझाव यहाँ (फोरम के हित में)

## groopji

फोरम के हित में अपने सुझाव यहाँ दीजिए

जैसे मेरा सुझाव है की ऐसे सभी सूत्रो को मिटा दिया जाए या फिर किसी अन्य सूत्र में मर्ज कर दिया जाए जिनमे तीन महीने से अधिक सूत्रधार खुद या पाठक उस सूत्र पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दे रहा हो इससे फोरम पर अनावश्यक बोझ हटेगा

(नियामकगणों से अनुरोध है की अगर इस तरह का सूत्र पहले से है तो इस सूत्र को मर्ज कर दें)

सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की अपने उचित सुझाव जो की फोरम के हित में हो यहाँ प्रकट करें

----------


## bhooljaaaa

आदरणीय संत्येन जी जब कल मैने फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टी संख्या की बात की थी तो आपने चिर-परिचित अंदाज मे सबूत माँगा था और कहा था उनकी प्रविष्टी संख्या 13000 तक नियम अनुसार पहुँची है जो बढ़ते बढ़ते अभी 14000 के पार हो गई थी और अब उस संख्या पर सवाल उठाने के बाद वो प्रविष्टी संख्या 14000 से घट कर 4000 पर आ गई है 
आप तो बड़े बड़े दाबे कर रहे थे कि फोरम साँफ्टवेर मे प्रविष्टी संख्या ज्यादा कम करने की कोई सुविधा ही नही है फिर ये कैसे हो गया?
और अब ये मत कहने लगना कि फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टी संख्या 14000 कब थी?
जब कोई इंसान कुछ बात कहता है तो उस पर विश्वास करना सीखो
मै जानता हूँ ये कारनामा किसने किया था अगर आप उसका नाम जानना चाहे तो मै बता सकता हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आदरणीय संत्येन जी जब कल मैने फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टी संख्या की बात की थी तो आपने चिर-परिचित अंदाज मे सबूत माँगा था और कहा था उनकी प्रविष्टी संख्या 13000 तक नियम अनुसार पहुँची है जो बढ़ते बढ़ते अभी 14000 के पार हो गई थी और अब उस संख्या पर सवाल उठाने के बाद वो प्रविष्टी संख्या 14000 से घट कर 4000 पर आ गई है 
> आप तो बड़े बड़े दाबे कर रहे थे कि फोरम साँफ्टवेर मे प्रविष्टी संख्या ज्यादा कम करने की कोई सुविधा ही नही है फिर ये कैसे हो गया?
> और अब ये मत कहने लगना कि फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टी संख्या 14000 कब थी?
> जब कोई इंसान कुछ बात कहता है तो उस पर विश्वास करना सीखो
> मै जानता हूँ ये कारनामा किसने किया था अगर आप उसका नाम जानना चाहे तो मै बता सकता हूँ


.....जीद छोर दे जी .........

----------


## Rajeev

> आदरणीय संत्येन जी जब कल मैने फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टी संख्या की बात की थी तो आपने चिर-परिचित अंदाज मे सबूत माँगा था और कहा था उनकी प्रविष्टी संख्या 13000 तक नियम अनुसार पहुँची है जो बढ़ते बढ़ते अभी 14000 के पार हो गई थी और अब उस संख्या पर सवाल उठाने के बाद वो प्रविष्टी संख्या 14000 से घट कर 4000 पर आ गई है 
> आप तो बड़े बड़े दाबे कर रहे थे कि फोरम साँफ्टवेर मे प्रविष्टी संख्या ज्यादा कम करने की कोई सुविधा ही नही है फिर ये कैसे हो गया?
> और अब ये मत कहने लगना कि फुलमून जी की प्रविष्टी संख्या 14000 कब थी?
> जब कोई इंसान कुछ बात कहता है तो उस पर विश्वास करना सीखो
> मै जानता हूँ ये कारनामा किसने किया था अगर आप उसका नाम जानना चाहे तो मै बता सकता हूँ





> .....जीद छोर दे जी .........


सही कह रहे है चाँद भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फुल्लमून जी की पोस्ट के बारे मैं मेरे विसिटर मेसेज मैं नियामक ड्रेकुला जी का मेससेज देख ले, गलती का सुधार  हो चुका है ......http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=92608

----------


## badboy123455

> फोरम के हित में अपने सुझाव यहाँ दीजिए
> 
> जैसे मेरा सुझाव है की ऐसे सभी सूत्रो को मिटा दिया जाए या फिर किसी अन्य सूत्र में मर्ज कर दिया जाए जिनमे तीन महीने से अधिक सूत्रधार खुद या पाठक उस सूत्र पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दे रहा हो इससे फोरम पर अनावश्यक बोझ हटेगा
> 
> (नियामकगणों से अनुरोध है की अगर इस तरह का सूत्र पहले से है तो इस सूत्र को मर्ज कर दें)
> 
> सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की अपने उचित सुझाव जो की फोरम के हित में हो यहाँ प्रकट करें



*
ग्रुप जी बड़े कंट्रोवर्सीयल सूत्र क निर्माण कर दिया*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> फुल्लमून जी की पोस्ट के बारे मैं मेरे विसिटर मेसेज मैं नियामक ड्रेकुला जी का मेससेज देख ले, गलती का सुधार  हो चुका है ......http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=92608


samrath ka nahi dosh gusaai....  jabara mare aur rone bhi na de...ye to hai baat aur jawab ab nivedan ye hai ki in baton ko khatm karna hi uchit hoga kyoki agar dahini jangh kholo to apni laaz bai kholo to apni laz dono dasha me laz apni hi jayegi..  ab sab jan gaye hain sahi kya hai galat kya galti sahibhi ho gayi.chodo yar ya fir ye batayen ab karna kya chahiye... Sarvjanik mafi mangi jaye ya un niyamak ko nikal diya jaye ya apko niyamak bana diya jaye..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> samrath ka nahi dosh gusaai....  jabara mare aur rone bhi na de...ye to hai baat aur jawab ab nivedan ye hai ki in baton ko khatm karna hi uchit hoga kyoki agar dahini jangh kholo to apni laaz bai kholo to apni laz dono dasha me laz apni hi jayegi..  ab sab jan gaye hain sahi kya hai galat kya galti sahibhi ho gayi.chodo yar ya fir ye batayen ab karna kya chahiye... Sarvjanik mafi mangi jaye ya un niyamak ko nikal diya jaye ya apko niyamak bana diya jaye..


नो कोमेंट्स .........

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

दोस्तों जेठालाल की पोस्ट देको और उनका पद बी ..........जरा जल्दी करना

----------


## draculla

> फोरम के हित में अपने सुझाव यहाँ दीजिए
> 
> जैसे मेरा सुझाव है की ऐसे सभी सूत्रो को मिटा दिया जाए या फिर किसी अन्य सूत्र में मर्ज कर दिया जाए जिनमे तीन महीने से अधिक सूत्रधार खुद या पाठक उस सूत्र पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दे रहा हो इससे फोरम पर अनावश्यक बोझ हटेगा
> 
> (नियामकगणों से अनुरोध है की अगर इस तरह का सूत्र पहले से है तो इस सूत्र को मर्ज कर दें)
> 
> सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की अपने उचित सुझाव जो की फोरम के हित में हो यहाँ प्रकट करें


*
ठीक है भाई प्रबंधन आपके निवेदन पर विचार अवश्य करेगा और जैसा उचित होगा वैसी कार्यवाही होगी.
लेकिन इस सूत्र के विषय पर मेरे भी सवाल है...सिर्फ एक बात को कहने के लिए सूत्र बनाना आपको कहाँ तक उचित लगा..
जैसा की आपने कहा है की आपके सूत्रों को दूसरे सूत्रों में मर्ज कर दिया जाये जिससे फोरम पर से अतिरिक्त भर हटेगा..
ये बात आप किसी प्रबंधन सदस्य से भी तो कह सकते थे?
आपकी सिर्फ एक बात के लिए सूत्र का निर्माण क्या उपरोक्त भार में बढ़ोतरी नहीं करेगा?
*

----------


## draculla

> मेरा सुझाव है अभी जो कुछ दिन पहले नये नियामक बनाये गये है उन्हे हटा दिया जाय क्योकि ये पक्षपात करते है और गुटबाजी को बढ़ावा दे रहे है


*
यदि बड़े भैया आपके इस बात का सबूत माँगे तो आप साबुत में क्या देंगें?*

----------


## draculla

> नियामकोँ का चयन करते समय इस बात का भी ध्यान रखा जाये कि कौनसा सदस्य कितने से कितने समय तक आँनलाईन रहता है समय के अनुसार चयन करने से हर समय कोई न कोई नियामक की यहाँ मौजूदगी बनी रहेगी


*
दिन के समय लगभग कोई ना कोई नियामक अवश्य उपस्थित रहते है.....रात्रि में यह कार्य मुश्किल अवश्य है.*

----------


## Rajeev

> *
> दिन के समय लगभग कोई ना कोई नियामक अवश्य उपस्थित रहते है.....रात्रि में यह कार्य मुश्किल अवश्य है.*


ड्रेकुला जी रात्रि मैं जलवा जी उपलब्ध तो रहते ही है |

----------


## draculla

> सदस्योँ को बैन करने की प्रक्रिया मे भी सुधार की जरुरत है
> अगर कोई सदस्य नियामको से किसी विषय पर बहस करता है तो उसे बैन नही किया जाना चाहिये


*
निरर्थक बहस करने वाले सदस्य पर ही कार्यवाही होती है?*

----------


## groopji

> *
> ठीक है भाई प्रबंधन आपके निवेदन पर विचार अवश्य करेगा और जैसा उचित होगा वैसी कार्यवाही होगी.
> लेकिन इस सूत्र के विषय पर मेरे भी सवाल है...सिर्फ एक बात को कहने के लिए सूत्र बनाना आपको कहाँ तक उचित लगा..
> जैसा की आपने कहा है की आपके सूत्रों को दूसरे सूत्रों में मर्ज कर दिया जाये जिससे फोरम पर से अतिरिक्त भर हटेगा..
> ये बात आप किसी प्रबंधन सदस्य से भी तो कह सकते थे?
> आपकी सिर्फ एक बात के लिए सूत्र का निर्माण क्या उपरोक्त भार में बढ़ोतरी नहीं करेगा?
> *


मित्र मेरी एक छोटी सी बात के लिए आपने नया सूत्र नहीं बनाने की सलाह दे डाली .

जबकि मैंने इस सूत्र को बनाने के साथ ही इसे मर्ज करने की बात भी कह दी थी (अगर ऐसा सूत्र पहले से बना हुआ हो तो)

ताकि फोरम पर भार नहीं पड़े 

तो यहाँ इस तरह नसीहत देने की आवश्यकता कहाँ से आन पड़ी 

अगर आप प्रबंधन की बात कर रहे है तो मैंने आज से दो महीने पहले 

coolcool जी को मेरी एक तकनिकी शिकायत भेजी थी PM के जरिये

उसका आज तक क्या समाधान निकला बताने का कष्ट कीजिए

(वैसे बाद में इसी समस्या के लिए मैंने डार्क जी और साजिद जी से नियमित संपर्क किया तो समाधान हो पाया)

जब एक समस्या के लिए ही मुझे बार बार कहना पड़ा तो ये तो सिर्फ एक सुझाव था 

इस पर कितना ध्यान दिया जाता यह सोचने योग्य बात है

सूत्र बनाने से सुझावों में पारदर्शिता आती है  इसीलिए मैंने सूत्र का निर्माण किया 


एक बात जरुर कहना चाहूँगा की यहाँ पर नियामकों के चयन के बारे में जो भी टिप्पणिया हुई है 

उन्हें मिटा दीजिए क्योकि यहाँ सुझाव सिर्फ तकनिकी, और फोरम से जुडी व्यवस्थाओं से ही आमंत्रित है 

ना की नियामकों के चयन हेतु 


आदर सहित ...................

----------


## groopji

> दोस्तों जेठालाल की पोस्ट देको और उनका पद बी ..........जरा जल्दी करना


मित्र जेठालाल जी पुराने फोरम के सदस्य है. उनकी पोस्ट और पद पुराने फोरम के हिसाब से ही चल रही है
चुकी उन्होंने फोरम को देरी से ज्वाइन किया शायद इसिलए ये तकनिकी गलती उजागर हो रही है

----------


## draculla

> मित्र मेरी एक छोटी सी बात के लिए आपने नया सूत्र नहीं बनाने की सलाह दे डाली .
> 
> जबकि मैंने इस सूत्र को बनाने के साथ ही इसे मर्ज करने की बात भी कह दी थी (अगर ऐसा सूत्र पहले से बना हुआ हो तो)
> 
> ताकि फोरम पर भार नहीं पड़े 
> 
> तो यहाँ इस तरह नसीहत देने की आवश्यकता कहाँ से आन पड़ी 
> 
> अगर आप प्रबंधन की बात कर रहे है तो मैंने आज से दो महीने पहले 
> ...


आप अपना सूत्र क्यों मर्ज करवाना चाहते है?

----------


## groopji

> नियामकोँ का चयन करते समय इस बात का भी ध्यान रखा जाये कि कौनसा सदस्य कितने से कितने समय तक आँनलाईन रहता है समय के अनुसार चयन करने से हर समय कोई न कोई नियामक की यहाँ मौजूदगी बनी रहेगी


मित्र जहाँ तक मै सोचता हू नियामकों की उपस्थिति राउंड द क्लाक (२४ घंटे) आवश्यक नहीं है क्योकी 

अधिकाँश वरिष्ठ सदस्य जो नियमों से वाकिफ होते है गलत की हुई पोस्ट की शिकायत कर देते है और जैसे ही नियामक आनलाइन होते है कार्यवाही हो जाती है

और शिकायत का अधिकार तो सभी के पास है चाहे वो नवागत हो या कोई पुराना सदस्य.... अपनी उचित शिकायत भेज सकता है.

----------


## groopji

> आप अपना सूत्र क्यों मर्ज करवाना चाहते है?


मित्र मै अपना सूत्र मर्ज सिर्फ उसी स्थिति में मर्ज करना चाहता हू 

अगर इसी विषय पर कोई दूसरा सूत्र बन चूका हो

अन्यथा नहीं :nono:

लगता है समझने का फेर हो गया :question::confused:

----------


## draculla

> मित्र मै अपना सूत्र मर्ज सिर्फ उसी स्थिति में मर्ज करना चाहता हू 
> 
> अगर इसी विषय पर कोई दूसरा सूत्र बन चूका हो
> 
> अन्यथा नहीं :nono:
> 
> लगता है समझने का फेर हो गया :question::confused:


*
धन्यवाद भाई बात समझाने के लिए...
तो अब आप अपने सूत्रों की सूची बना कर शिकायत के रूप में भेज दें.
जिसमे यह बताए की आपको अपनी कौन सी सूत्र दूसरे कौन से सूत्र में मिलानी है...
मैं वादा करता हूँ की यदि प्रबंधन को आपना सुझाव अच्छा लगेगा तो द्रुत कार्यवाही होगी.:)
वैसे आप अपने इस सूत्र को दिए गए सूत्र में सदस्यों की समस्याएँ/मदद/सुझाव में मिलवा सकते है.*
सूत्रों सूची बनाके देंगें तो कार्य को तेज गति से करने में सुविधा होगी.
धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

*ग्रुप जी हमारे सूत्र मर्ज मत करवाना* :)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र जेठालाल जी पुराने फोरम के सदस्य है. उनकी पोस्ट और पद पुराने फोरम के हिसाब से ही चल रही है
> चुकी उन्होंने फोरम को देरी से ज्वाइन किया शायद इसिलए ये तकनिकी गलती उजागर हो रही है


मित्र कुछ महीने पहले जब पोस्ट के आधार पे पदवी का नियम नहीं था तब कुछ रचनात्म्क सदस्यो को फोरम ने कर्मठ सदस्य की उपाधि  सम्मानीत किया था, जेठा भाई भी उनमे एक थे , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र जेठालाल जी पुराने फोरम के सदस्य है. उनकी पोस्ट और पद पुराने फोरम के हिसाब से ही चल रही है
> चुकी उन्होंने फोरम को देरी से ज्वाइन किया शायद इसिलए ये तकनिकी गलती उजागर हो रही है


मित्र कुछ महीने पहले जब पोस्ट के आधार पे पदवी का नियम नहीं था तब कुछ रचनात्म्क सदस्यो को फोरम ने कर्मठ सदस्य की उपाधि  सम्मानीत किया था, जेठा भाई भी उनमे एक थे , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> यदि बड़े भैया आपके इस बात का सबूत माँगे तो आप साबुत में क्या देंगें?*


भाई आपसे मेरी दोस्ती इस फोरम के बाहर ही हुयी है मैं किसी से बेर या उनकी बेज्जती नहीं करता मगर क्या कोई सदस्य सबूत पेश करे तो क्या कारवाही होगी , होगी या की नहीं ,ये भी बता दे, ओर उनकी पोस्ट नहीं हटाई जायेगी , क्या भाई आप इन चीजों की  GRAANTI आप ले सकते है क्या ॥

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> *
> यदि बड़े भैया आपके इस बात का सबूत माँगे तो आप साबुत में क्या देंगें?*


 ये सूत्र सुझाव के लिये बनाया गया है तो मै अपना सुझाव दे रहा हूँ  
और आप हर चीज का सबूत मत मागिये कुछ चीजो को महसूस करके भी देखिये 
कुछ नियामक गलतिया करते है लेकिन कुछ नियामक आकर उनकी गलतियोँ पर पोछा मार देते है

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> *
> निरर्थक बहस करने वाले सदस्य पर ही कार्यवाही होती है?*


 नियामको का काम है सदस्यो की जिज्ञासा दूर करना लेकिन जब कोई सदस्य बहस करता है और नियामको के पास उसके कड़वे सवालो का जबाब नही होता तो उसे निरर्थक बहस करने वाला बता कर उस सदस्य को बैन कर दिया जाता है

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> भाई आपसे मेरी दोस्ती इस फोरम के बाहर ही हुयी है मैं किसी से बेर या उनकी बेज्जती नहीं करता मगर क्या कोई सदस्य सबूत पेश करे तो क्या कारवाही होगी , होगी या की नहीं ,ये भी बता दे, ओर उनकी पोस्ट नहीं हटाई जायेगी , क्या भाई आप इन चीजों की  GRAANTI आप ले सकते है क्या ॥


अरे भाई चंराशेखर साहब छोडो यार एक बार फिर से शुरू हो जाओ पुराने जलवे से .... थोडा बहुत तो चलता ही है अब क्या आप पद और रुतबे के लिए तो यहाँ आते नहीं हो.  आप आते हो अपनी आत्म संतुस्ती के लिए जो आप को मिल रही है या नहीं ये देखना ज्यादा जरूरी है. ...थोडा बहुत तो चलता ही रहता है भाई एक आदमी अपना घर सही से चला नहीं पाता फिर ये तो फोरम है लाखों की सदस्य संख्या वाला... लाखों की संख्या में कुछ लोग १५-२० यदि आपकी राय से ताल्लुक नहीं रखते या बिना वजह विवाद ही करते हैं. .. तो क्या फर्क पड़ता है...उनसे प्रबंधन को तुरंत निबटना होगा इसकी आप शिकायत करो हम करें और सभी वरिस्ट सदस्य करें अगर फिर भी कार्यवाही न हो तो गलत है...और मुझे तो लगता है मेरे सभी शिकायत पर कार्यवाही होती है भले वो मैं जितना सोचता हूँ उतनी नहीं होती मगर जरूरत भर की तो होती है. . मैंने जितनी भी शिकायत की है सब पर कार्यवाही होती है ...
एक बार सब कुछ भूल कर अपने पुराने ढर्रे पर आइये और फोरम को वही गति देते हैं मिलकर 
ये मेरा आपसे अनुरोध मात्र है ...

----------


## NaKShtR

> अरे भाई चंराशेखर साहब छोडो यार एक बार फिर से शुरू हो जाओ पुराने जलवे से .... थोडा बहुत तो चलता ही है अब क्या आप पद और रुतबे के लिए तो यहाँ आते नहीं हो.  आप आते हो अपनी आत्म संतुस्ती के लिए जो आप को मिल रही है या नहीं ये देखना ज्यादा जरूरी है. ...थोडा बहुत तो चलता ही रहता है भाई एक आदमी अपना घर सही से चला नहीं पाता फिर ये तो फोरम है लाखों की सदस्य संख्या वाला... लाखों की संख्या में कुछ लोग १५-२० यदि आपकी राय से ताल्लुक नहीं रखते या बिना वजह विवाद ही करते हैं. .. तो क्या फर्क पड़ता है...उनसे प्रबंधन को तुरंत निबटना होगा इसकी आप शिकायत करो हम करें और सभी वरिस्ट सदस्य करें अगर फिर भी कार्यवाही न हो तो गलत है...और मुझे तो लगता है मेरे सभी शिकायत पर कार्यवाही होती है भले वो मैं जितना सोचता हूँ उतनी नहीं होती मगर जरूरत भर की तो होती है. . मैंने जितनी भी शिकायत की है सब पर कार्यवाही होती है ...
> एक बार सब कुछ भूल कर अपने पुराने ढर्रे पर आइये और फोरम को वही गति देते हैं मिलकर 
> ये मेरा आपसे अनुरोध मात्र है ...


अच्छी सोच है गौतम जी अच्छा लगा |

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> नियामको का काम है सदस्यो की जिज्ञासा दूर करना लेकिन जब कोई सदस्य बहस करता है और नियामको के पास उसके कड़वे सवालो का जबाब नही होता तो उसे निरर्थक बहस करने वाला बता कर उस सदस्य को बैन कर दिया जाता है


ठीक है हो सकता है आपकी बातों में सच्चाई हो मगर अगर ऐसा होता है तो क्या करोगे. फोरम में मजे लेने आते हो आओ न मर्जी हो ना आओ 
ये कोई राशन की दूकान नहीं है जहाँ इनको मिला हमको नहीं मिला शिकायत की जाए जबरदस्ती एक ही बात को लेके बैठे हुए हो... अगर आपको फोरम अच्छा लगे तो आओ ना लगे पक्षपात लगे या आपके साथ हो तो न आओ .....
फोरम में आओ मजे लो अपनी जानकारी साझा करो और यहाँ से जानकारी लो.. बिना मतलब नियामकों से बहस करके क्या चाहते हैं आप. फोरम का हित फोरम प्रबंधन का अच्छे से पता है....

अन्यथा लेकर विवाद ना करना ये मेरा सुझाव है आपको...मानना या न मानना पूरी तरह आपकी मर्जी है ... शुक्रिया

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

नवागत,सदस्य ,कर्मठ सदस्य  और तार्म सदस्य कोई बी कही बी गलती पकडे तो शिकायत का बटन दवाये ,अगर हो सके तो मुझे बता दे में उस पोस्ट की शिकायत कर दुगी  .बेबजह झगडा न करे .....पूजा चौहान

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अगर हो सके तो फोरम को अपना भाई ,बहन ,माँ ,बाप ,रिश्तेदार ,पडोसी ,समजे ..........आप समजदार है ..............................

----------


## bhooljaaaa

> ठीक है हो सकता है आपकी बातों में सच्चाई हो मगर अगर ऐसा होता है तो क्या करोगे. फोरम में मजे लेने आते हो आओ न मर्जी हो ना आओ 
> ये कोई राशन की दूकान नहीं है जहाँ इनको मिला हमको नहीं मिला शिकायत की जाए जबरदस्ती एक ही बात को लेके बैठे हुए हो... अगर आपको फोरम अच्छा लगे तो आओ ना लगे पक्षपात लगे या आपके साथ हो तो न आओ .....
> फोरम में आओ मजे लो अपनी जानकारी साझा करो और यहाँ से जानकारी लो.. बिना मतलब नियामकों से बहस करके क्या चाहते हैं आप. फोरम का हित फोरम प्रबंधन का अच्छे से पता है....
> 
> अन्यथा लेकर विवाद ना करना ये मेरा सुझाव है आपको...मानना या न मानना पूरी तरह आपकी मर्जी है ... शुक्रिया


 अच्छा लिखते हो राम गौतम जी मै आप का बहुत सम्मान करता हूँ लेकिन आपका ये कहना फोरम अच्छा लगे तो आओ न लगे तो मत आओ 
आप एक बात बताईये हम भारत देश मे रहते है आज देश की हालत आप देख रहे है चारो तरफ भ्रष्टाचार और महँगाई से लोग परेशान है ये सब देख के आपको भी बुरा लगता होगा अगर आप भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ कुछ बोले और सरकार आप से कहे कि ये देश तो ऐसे ही चलेगा आपको इस देश मे रहना है तो रहो नही तो देश छोड़ के चले जाओ तब आपको कैसा लगेगा?
तब क्या आप अपने देश को छोड़ कर चले जायेगे? तो न आओ .....
फोरम में आओ मजे लो अपनी जानकारी साझा करो और यहाँ से जानकारी लो.. बिना मतलब नियामकों से बहस करके क्या चाहते हैं आप. फोरम का हित फोरम प्रबंधन का अच्छे से पता है....

अन्यथा लेकर विवाद ना करना ये मेरा सुझाव है आपको...मानना या न मानना पूरी तरह आपकी मर्जी है ... शुक्रिया[/QUOTE] अच्छा लिखते हो राम गौतम जी मै आप का बहुत सम्मान करता हूँ लेकिन आपका ये कहना फोरम अच्छा लगे तो आओ न लगे तो मत आओ 
आप एक बात बताईये हम भारत देश मे रहते है आज देश की हालत आप देख रहे है चारो तरफ भ्रष्टाचार और महँगाई से लोग परेशान है ये सब देख के आपको भी बुरा लगता होगा अगर आप भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ कुछ बोले और सरकार आप से कहे कि ये देश तो ऐसे ही चलेगा आपको इस देश मे रहना है तो रहो नही तो देश छोड़ के चले जाओ तब आपको कैसा लगेगा?
तब क्या आप अपने देश को छोड़ कर चले जायेगे?

----------


## groopji

मेरा नियामक महोदय से अनुरोध है की इस सूत्र में सुझाव के आलावा अन्य सभी टिप्पणियों को मिटा दें यहाँ पर सिर्फ सुझाव आमंत्रित है ना की बहस 

और यहाँ पर सिर्फ अपने तकनिकी तथा व्यवस्था से सम्बन्धित सुझाव ही आमंत्रित हैं

कृपया यहाँ सिर्फ अपने अमूल्य सुझाव दीजिए आपके सुझाव सदैव आमंत्रित हैं

और उचित सुझाव पर फोरम की उन्नति के लिए परम आवश्यक हैं


जिन सम्मानित सदस्यों को उचित बहस करनी है वो कृपया अलग सूत्र बना कर ऐसा करें 

क्षमा सहित ............................

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई

----------


## Teach Guru

> मेरा नियामक महोदय से अनुरोध है की इस सूत्र में सुझाव के आलावा अन्य सभी टिप्पणियों को मिटा दें यहाँ पर सिर्फ सुझाव आमंत्रित है ना की बहस 
> 
> और यहाँ पर सिर्फ अपने तकनिकी तथा व्यवस्था से सम्बन्धित सुझाव ही आमंत्रित हैं
> 
> कृपया यहाँ सिर्फ अपने अमूल्य सुझाव दीजिए आपके सुझाव सदैव आमंत्रित हैं
> 
> और उचित सुझाव पर फोरम की उन्नति के लिए परम आवश्यक हैं
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र मैँ आपकी बात से सहमत हुँ ।

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मेरे  दो  सुझाव  हैं  
1- किसी  भी  सदस्य  को  पदवी  पोस्ट  संख्या  के  अधर  पर  न  देकर  प्रबंधन  द्वारा  उसकी  प्र्विस्ती  की  कुँलिटी  देखने  के  बाद  दी  जाये .. अगर  संख्या  ko अधर  बनाना  है  तो  उसके  द्वारा  बनाये  गए  सूत्र  उनमे  हुयी  पोस्ट  को  अधर  बनाया  जाये ..

----------


## The Master

प्रबंधन द्वारा  सदस्यो के सुझाव जानने हेतु स्वतंत्र रुप से सुत्र का निर्माण किया गया है इसलिए इस सुत्र को बंद किया जाता है ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------

